# ZiwiPeak & adding other food?



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I have my 3 on ZiwiPeak, the lamb and the venison. To cut the cost a bit, what other decent foods can be added? They ate Wellness before. Would that be good to give the Wellness for one of their meals per day? The ZiwiPeak is going to be a bit expensive to maintain but I DO want to keep them on it.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I do not add other things yet but will when the girls get a bit older.
I think Heather (MChis) adds to hers. Perhaps it is not her, but someone here does! I have read scrambled eggs, cottage cheese, meat grinds and other things but I am not certain what else.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I feed ZiwiPeak mainly. 

Every third day they get either scrambled egg, or raw egg with shell for one of their meals. 
Then in between those days they get raw venison for lunch. I'm gonna have to figure out something else for these raw days though cause my FIL can't hunt anymore and we're about out of the last deer he got. 

For awhile I was feeding TOTW kibble for lunch a day or two a week, but when I started giving them raw I completely cut it out. I've read they don't digest at the same rate and didn't want to take any chances.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I feed THK and add a little ziwipeak. THK is cheaper and just as good. I also add Acana sometimes. I alternate between the three of them but mostly feed the THK. I buy the discounted meat from my local store, like chicken livers, round steak and add that to the THK which makes it go further.


----------

